
What We Know About How Air Conditioners Spread Covid-19 - coronadisaster
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/08/15/897147164/can-air-conditioners-spread-covid-19
======
coronadisaster
Can releasing an un-tied balloon spread Covid-19?

